# Summer vacation!!!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

We're off to Italy on Saturday for two weeks and I want to say a quick good bye! 

Hope you'll have a great time in the meanwhile! :thumbsup:

Will miss you all! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> We're off to Italy on Saturday for two weeks and I want to say a quick good bye!
> 
> Hope you'll have a great time in the meanwhile! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Wish you a wonderful and safe trip, Alexandra

:chili:HAVE A BLAST:chilih and don't forget: enjoy the Italian food (me love it) 

I think that Ullana wants you to take her along:wub: AWWWWH she looks so precious and seems to fit in there ^_^ too cute for words. I know that she will be super excited when she sees you return. I love that part too. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

have an awesome time!! and pls lots n lots of pics , i want to go to italy !!!! ullana is too cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hope you have a GREAT TIME!! See ya when you get back....don't forget to take pictures!! :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a great time and a safe trip.
Can't wait to pictures.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Enjoy your trip!!! Looks like Ullana is ready to go!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alexa, have a wonderful vacation, I have always wanted to go to Italy. The pictures are sooo precious


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Have a great time and be sure to take plenty of pictures!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Alexandra have a wonderful time!!! Can't wait to see all the pics.
Ullana looks like she packed herself.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Enjoy!
und komm gut nach Hause!
alles liebe von Kitzel et al


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for the lovely wishes!!!

I promise to make photos for you! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------

